# Why are we so different?



## Creativitron (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm the guy people call weird, but intelligent. I don't understand people. That's why I love studying them all the time but I don't like them in general.

Most people are so "Traditional boring and dumb" they don't even get our concept and ideas. It happens every single day every single moment of my life.

When I take the conversation in to an intellectual discussion, all they do is listen and ignore because they don't care and understand.
to the point that I don't see my self as a human. Not one of those people at all.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Maybe you could try seeing where they're coming from and understanding what goes in their mind and thus joining their discussions? If you show interest in something you consider waste of time they might give it a try the next time you change the topic. 

You might also be explaining your ideas in a too complicated manner which isn't usually good. I have friends who don't come across as people who would care about anything intellectual but when explained in a bit more approachable way they're often up for discussion. 

Also, you can find people who will care and understand, they exist. Just takes a bit of both luck and effort.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

We're not?


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

lol


----------



## AmalyaIvy (Mar 12, 2015)

Creativitron said:


> I'm the guy people call weird, but intelligent. I don't understand people. That's why I love studying them all the time but I don't like them in general.
> 
> Most people are so "Traditional boring and dumb" they don't even get our concept and ideas.


What do you mean by "we are so different"? Everyone's different, it's not something you will find only among ENTPs.


----------



## RantnRave (May 1, 2015)

Creativitron said:


> I'm the guy people call weird, but intelligent. I don't understand people. That's why I love studying them all the time but I don't like them in general.
> 
> Most people are so "Traditional boring and dumb" they don't even get our concept and ideas. It happens every single day every single moment of my life.
> 
> ...


You sound confused. You don't understand people yet type them as traditional, boring and dumb. How can you make a classification without an understanding?

The question is, if you value human interaction (and by this post it seems you do) then why don't you find common ground? What I do is ask questions and listen. Ask them questions about themselves (sensors love talking about themselves) and then question their answers. It's fun to watch them sweat as they try to justify some of their ridiculous beliefs. You have to know when to pull back or they will simply turn off and walk away. 

See many people do not like legitimizing why they believe things. Intelligent people can adapt. It's a quick way to find out if your dealing with a leader or a follower.


----------



## Miss_Violet (Mar 31, 2015)

Hm... I don't think your point of view is exactly correct and objective, honestly... Really, the more I talk to people, the less I find most of them "traditional, boring and dumb" - at least, not all of these together. They'll have lots of different opinions, of course, but you can find something quite untraditional, crazy/interesting, and discover an area they really know about, for most, if not all, of them. There's more to people than just that surface, or a first impression in a talk. And... uh, sorry, who is this 'we' who has concepts and ideas most people can't get? Some ideas are really subjective and it'd be hard for others to really understand them, but not all of them, sure... people usually share some, you just have to search for points in common from where you can get other person's way of thinking.

And, man... people are not all against intellectual discussion and ignore it, and don't care to understand... I'm INTJ, I can consider myself really a weird intellectual, and I can talk with many people about intellectual stuff. It's just that people will have different interests in all that variety of intellectual subjects - some people like physics, others are interested in natural world, biology, don't know; others like history, or art, or philosophy... And please, real, please, don't start with these things like you can't see yourself as human, or then they aren't human... it's this kind of approach that makes things harder, that is only going to make you depressed, and bitter, _and_ a hard person to talk to.

Hey, smile :happy: It's all about the angles and points of view. If you can just clean that up a bit, I'm sure you'll find yourself glittering like a diamond inside (diamond, you see? see the facets in people. they're not 2D, plain)


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

"When everyone at school is speaking one language, and a lot of your classmates' parents also speak it, and you go home and see that your community is different -there is a sense of shame attached to that. It really takes growing up to treasure the specialness of being different."

This is from BrainyQuote. I wish you the best of luck on your journey of learning to embrace your difference from the others. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Not to be judgmental, but that sounds quite close-minded of you. Everybody has different backgrounds in regards to life. I'm sure everybody is not as "traditional" as you think .


----------



## narmour (May 26, 2015)

It's all about freedom baby!


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

"I'm so much better than everyone else. Fuck them, right? Let's circlejerk about being 'intelligent' NTs."


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll tell you a secret: You aren't different, at all. In fact, you're almost exactly the same as all the rest of them. You simply have an underdeveloped sense of emotion and an overdeveloped ego. This is why so many NTs, especially the young ones, feel lost and alone in the universe. You're the one isolating yourself by failing to connect with others and see their unique talents and intelligence. People are much smarter than you give them credit for.


----------



## wandergirl (May 26, 2015)

Creativitron said:


> I'm the guy people call weird, but intelligent. I don't understand people. That's why I love studying them all the time but I don't like them in general.
> 
> Most people are so "Traditional boring and dumb" they don't even get our concept and ideas. It happens every single day every single moment of my life.
> 
> ...


Been there done that.

You'll learn to accept that not a lot of people are like you. Don't worry about finding someone who understands you, when you do you do, if you don't you don't. Validation is overrated. You'll learn that being smart and original means you have to stand alone most of the time. But I doubt you'd want to be like others so that you can be understood and be with someone.

On another note, you might want to consider that you're not always right. I know it's not easy to accept, consider how smart we ENTPs think we are, we don't know it all. Be open to others' views of the world even if it doesn't ring any truth to you, you'll understand them more and learn how to deal with them in the future. Good thing is that after you listen, the decision to accept or reject those ideas is entirely yours. Being open-minded to others doesn't mean you're being like them, it means you are learning more than them. Learning, not proving that your ideas is better, is what makes you smart. If your idea is truely better, let it speaks for itself.


----------



## wandergirl (May 26, 2015)

devoid said:


> I'll tell you a secret: You aren't different, at all. In fact, you're almost exactly the same as all the rest of them. You simply have an underdeveloped sense of emotion and an overdeveloped ego. This is why so many NTs, especially the young ones, feel lost and alone in the universe. You're the one isolating yourself by failing to connect with others and see their unique talents and intelligence. People are much smarter than you give them credit for.


This should be on my wall as a reminder, as I am guilty of some of these as well. The more I live, the more I understand how not-so-smart I am. Thanks for your wisdom!


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Creativitron said:


> I'm the guy people call weird, but intelligent. I don't understand people. That's why I love studying them all the time but I don't like them in general.
> 
> Most people are so "Traditional boring and dumb" they don't even get our concept and ideas. It happens every single day every single moment of my life.
> 
> ...


Flip on your Fe-switch. Part of having a good conversation is _listening._ Find something they are interested in and then use your ENTP powers to repackage it into something you're interested in. Use the power of metaphor to convey your ideas across.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

You're putting yourself in a dangerous position by doubting others' capabilities. Just kidding.
There is a weird but certain art to being good with people (stares at ENFJ). I'm kinda lost by how complicated it all is.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

devoid said:


> I'll tell you a secret: You aren't different, at all. In fact, you're almost exactly the same as all the rest of them. You simply have an underdeveloped sense of emotion and an overdeveloped ego. This is why so many NTs, especially the young ones, feel lost and alone in the universe. You're the one isolating yourself by failing to connect with others and see their unique talents and intelligence. People are much smarter than you give them credit for.


eeeeh...
I agree ALMOST completely.There are some dumbass people out there, which in itself isn't an issue but it makes finding ANY common conversation ground you both enjoy..very tedious and not really worth the hassle.HOWEVER, there are a LOT of people that as mentioned before me just need different approaches or topics.

@op I hope you don't mean this in the pretentious way that it sounded (although I can relate having only met some good NF and NT friends in my late teens), use your creativity bro! Look at people as if they were a puzzle or an experiment if you will.Master the art of speaking their language.I speak Dutch,English,French and SF ^^ (no joke actually, although it comes a lot easier after the years, it still often feels like speaking a different language). Just today I actually reread some "poetry" (think just written down word vomit from my 12-19yrs) and there was so much..loneliness..and the feeling that just NOBODY understood me.And that even trying to explain just made people go..eh? Don't know your age, but try to do an effort to look past the shell of some people. It would simply be mathematically improbable that they are all so *blank* as you think right now.

Ciao


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

why does this question reek something like fi


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

WolfStar said:


> "I'm so much better than everyone else. Fuck them, right? Let's circlejerk about being 'intelligent' NTs."


that's the way that mensa looks like to me ...also I figure if there actually are any secret societies like illuminati and what not i expect they're just a few semi-rich guys circle jerking each other off pretending they're smarter and more powerful and influential than they actually are.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

You don't sound different. Sounds like the usual Internet I'm a genius they're cretins theme.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually, if you can lightheartedly find humor in that you are doing a good job


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

devoid said:


> I'll tell you a secret: You aren't different, at all. In fact, you're almost exactly the same as all the rest of them. You simply have an underdeveloped sense of emotion and an overdeveloped ego. This is why so many NTs, especially the young ones, feel lost and alone in the universe. You're the one isolating yourself by failing to connect with others and see their unique talents and intelligence. People are much smarter than you give them credit for.


MRA voice: _Not all NTs!!1_

:laughing: lol. I think it probably has more to do with enneagram than anything. I think 4 and 5 will tend to see themselves as special, different, isolated from society.


As a 6w7, I can't pretend that I've ever really felt that way. I kind of haven't. Independent to a fault, yes, but special snowflake syndrome? Never.

I relate to "irreconcilable differences" insofar as it has to do with my introversion vs. most people's extroversion, but other than that, I have no trouble getting on with others and relating to them.



desire machine said:


> that's the way that mensa looks like to me


I agree.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Personally I felt a bit disconnected when I was younger too.

Now I dunno, I just don't care any more. It's true you develop bit by bit as you grow up.

I'm not gonna say I've 'developed my emotional side', because I actually don't think this is the case at all. I'm the same as I've always been. The difference is that I have more experience, I'm more accepting and understanding.

Furthermore, as I exhaust all the more obvious paths of fascination, I find myself more drawn to the basic little things in life which I so overlooked before.

Also I find that as one grows up, there is less desire to fit in or to achieve any kind of elevated social status. Everyone begins to settle into their own skin, including yourself. And with this new personal sense of comfort, the barriers break down and you start to be completely happy accepting other people as they are too. Some are clever, some are dumb, but all are people and all have _something_ about themselves.

It's all fantastic really.


----------



## SnowPharaoh (Mar 7, 2015)

I think you're never going to be completely happy, or completely understood, or accepted and you should accept that, I don't think there is any one solution to all your problems, but it's important to try out new things, talk to people you might think are stupid and can't understand your ideas, you might find hidden treasures in the unexpected places, 
it' important to be open to new things, one thing this forum reminds me quite often is how many different perspectives there are to even the simplest of things, I see a new thread, read it and think... yeah, well that's because of that and that and then I read some of the replies and am always surprised how many different point of views there are to a sittuation,
anyway, rock on brother :tongue:


----------



## barefoot mango (May 26, 2015)

Creativitron said:


> I'm the guy people call weird, but intelligent. I don't understand people. That's why I love studying them all the time but I don't like them in general.
> 
> Most people are so "Traditional boring and dumb" they don't even get our concept and ideas. It happens every single day every single moment of my life.
> 
> ...



I think the simple answer here is that roughly 75% of people have a Sensing preference, and there are also slightly higher Feeling and Judging preferences when you combine both genders. The iNtuitive Thinkers make up 10-15% of the population, and us INTPs and ENTPs are each less than 5%. (I won't cite specific sources because I used a whole bunch of them. Just look up MBTI demographics.)

Knowing what we do about the temperaments, our Sensing-type friends can certainly be wonderful people - they just process things very differently than we do (especially SF and SJ types). And while a good portion of society will not understand us and render us strange and aloof, we ourselves have the tendency to render most of society as (like you said) traditional/boring/dumb. This is simply because we process the world so differently, and it can really be a weakness! This is why I think it's so important that we try our best to learn about our opposite types and to not point fingers.

I think the balancing of types is good for society as a whole, but it can be difficult on the individuals who feel so very different. As many have said on this thread, _everyone_ is different in a sense, but I do understand why you feel particularly different. As an INTP female, I prefer to have a deep and thoughtful conversation about theoretical ideas, with one or two people, for the sake of exploring ideas. Carrying on about random surface-level topics, with a large group of people, just for the sake of socializing, doesn't appeal in the LEAST to me. Neither does shopping for recreation, sitting around and talking about my feelings, or taking care of babies/children. I'm not a romantic and I'm not interested in many feminine things in general. 

However, this is _not_ the case for most females, and it is because of this that I have felt quite isolated from the rest of society for most of my life. I am thankful that I'm introverted, because I am perfectly content spending most of my time with my INTJ husband or on my own! But what I have found to be helpful to bridge the gap between myself and _most_ people is to learn to listen, and to just humble myself in the company of others. I don't _have_ to correct errors constantly, nor do I _need_ to point out illogic or irrationality, as badly as I want to. As sensible as it is in my mind to ensure that everything is accurate and logical, many people don't prioritize/operate on such a method, and I will only come off as proud and snarky. (Which isn't the best way to maintain peace in social situations.) It's important that we relax and open our minds to the inner workings of other people. As several have mentioned, because our brains compute information differently, it's key that we learn how to explain ideas and thoughts in different ways. I've got several ESFJ friends with whom I've had amazing conversations, simply because I worded a few things differently and because they took the time to really talk with me. 

So don't give up on people. You really just never know.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

barefoot mango said:


> I think the simple answer here is that roughly 75% of people have a Sensing preference, and there are also slightly higher Feeling and Judging preferences when you combine both genders. The iNtuitive Thinkers make up 10-15% of the population, and us INTPs and ENTPs are each less than 5%. (I won't cite specific sources because I used a whole bunch of them. Just look up MBTI demographics.)
> 
> Knowing what we do about the temperaments, our Sensing-type friends can certainly be wonderful people - they just process things very differently than we do (especially SF and SJ types). And while a good portion of society will not understand us and render us strange and aloof, we ourselves have the tendency to render most of society as (like you said) traditional/boring/dumb. This is simply because we process the world so differently, and it can really be a weakness! This is why I think it's so important that we try our best to learn about our opposite types and to not point fingers.
> 
> ...


I want to add something. when you are lucky enough to find people you trust, there is also another strategy you might try. I got tired of tiptoeing around almost all people so I decided to just be myself but always explain a bit of the thought process associated. sometimes brutally honest like "i 'm sorry I said something that clearly upset you, but I must be honest I have no idea why, please help me". A lot of people actually respond really well to that because a lot highly value honesty and sincereness."even" s,f,j s as you put it. Also,use Ne bro. It will seriously help in not feeling fake while being honest but not alienating everyone.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

We are not different, special or unique. What you call different, it's just a phychological coping mechanism that keeps your desire for living as (if) it would have a purpose(the living). We are common and useless just like the others from other personalities types. The sooner you get that, the faster the apathy, existential crisis and nihilism will take over your meaningless life. Good luck and enjoy life till it happens.


----------

